# Sram Apex lever adjustment



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to adjust the reach on my Apex brake levers. I know that there is an allen screw under the hoods for reach but what about the shift lever. Is there a spring loaded cam adjuster on top of the shift lever like on the Red and Force series? 

I adjusted the brake lever and of course the shift lever moved with it. Is that all I need to do?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUYoXvLHshQ


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUYoXvLHshQ


 Yeah, I checked that out before posting here. Should the cam be pointed forward to get the lever closest to the bar?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

redondoaveb said:


> I adjusted the brake lever and of course the shift lever moved with it. Is that all I need to do?


Wrong. Run the brake lever back out and start over. You _must_ adjust the shift lever first. Don't worry about the position of the cam lobe—just watch which way the shift lever moves. Another tutorial at the link.

http://www.theroaddiaries.com/?p=1552


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

wim said:


> Wrong. Run the brake lever back out and start over. You _must_ adjust the shift lever first. Don't worry about the position of the cam lobe—just watch which way the shift lever moves. Another tutorial at the link.
> 
> http://www.theroaddiaries.com/?p=1552


 Yeah, I got it where the shift lever came in about 3/8 of an inch and then adjusted the brake lever so it just touched the shift lever. 

Feels a lot better!


----------

